

Show HN: Server monitoring & Real-time Website Analytics - jsipek
http://vanillamonitor.com

======
jsipek
Please note it's a prototype, I spent only about a month putting in together.
It is, however, fully functional prototype, and I would very appreciate if you
could give it a go and let me know your thoughts.

Please use demo with password "pokemon" to log in.

Thanks for all of your feedback.

------
jsipek
Please note that the dashboard is a work in progress - essentially the only
holdup is that they cost close to $2,000 to license. :(

------
jsipek
Would anyone be brave enough to actually try and use it? Once again, it's a
prototype only.

~~~
theallan
I would doubt it. Quickly scanning the front page doesn't exactly inspire
confidence that the application is either stable or would actually work.

For example: the only link that works in the nab bar is the "login" link. The
demo link results in a page error "'AnonymousUser' object has no attribute
'backend'" while the other links do nothing.

~~~
jsipek
Well, yeah. It's a technology prototype. Sweet wrap and a marketing blah is
only about to come.. There's really no complexity there. I disabled DEMO link
because I do not want random people to access it. You need to use login "demo"
with password "pokemon" to access the app...

------
iSloth
Finish off the application, or at-least get it to a public beta stage.

~~~
jsipek
That is becoming sort of an issue. I need to put in JS, which I need to
outsource, and graphics, which I need to outsource, and the money are super
tight right now.. :(

------
darkxanthos
None of the links work.

~~~
jsipek
You need to use login "demo" with password "pokemon" to log in..

------
ponyous
502 Bad Gateway

